# hand milking to auto milking



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I just bought a henry milker. I've got a doe that gives a ton of milk....usually 2 to 3 quarts while nursing a baby! But her teats are horrible to get ahold of. So, I decided that a milker was the answer. It came in the mail today. She HATES it. LOL My ND that had the false pg wasn't too fond of it either. I actually got no milk out of the ND with it. And only a smidgen of milk out of one side of my other doe....I could hand milk some out....the other side actually flowed pretty well for a while. All in all, I could have hand milked in less than 1/2 the time it took me to use this thing. Please tell me it will get better...... :sigh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Allot of goats do not like the henry milker because it puts continues pressure on their teats and can actually damage them in the long run. From what I have seen it seems to take a long time too so I don't know if it will get better. I personally have never used it but have heard form people who have. If I were you only having two goats I would suggest just continuing to hand milk unless you find a cheap pulsating milker.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I have found the udderly easy milker (with the nigerian adapter for small goats) to be the best ....I have tried it for several years and like it very much...but I have to say I hand milk most of my girls since its less time and cleanup. But the girls I used it on had no problem and all went well.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't tried the henry milker, but last year I had to use a cow bucket milker to milk out my Togg. She had an nasty cut on her one teat (just two days after freshening of course :GAAH: ) and hand milking was pulling too much on the cut. After she got used to the feel, noise and equipment, she was much better. It may be that your girl is unsure of the new equipment...Good luck!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! Much better tonight. Hubby was here to help so it was easier. Trying to get everything hooked up and keep her from kicking and keep the pump going....oye! Actually got both teats flowing at once tonight! woohoo! Did have to finish milking both sides by hand, but not much. :clap:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

congrats!


----------

